# Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe 7 light part



## kickedintheSchwinn (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a 2005 Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe 7 with the Phantom style headlight on the front fender. I have misplaced the plastic retaining bracket that you screw underneath onto the main frame that holds the 4 AA batteries in place. Is there a parts source that might happen to have that retaining bracket? Thank you for your help.


----------



## serg (Jun 11, 2013)

This?


----------



## kickedintheSchwinn (Jun 11, 2013)

Serg-- YES! THANK YOU for posting a pic of it! It's been so long since I've seen mine that I had forgotten what it looked like.:o If you know of a parts source for that item, PLEASE post the info here on this thread, or send me a PM.

Here's how my luck usually runs on this type of thing. I'll locate one of these brackets and purchase it. Not long after I get it and install it in my bike light, the one I've lost will miraculously turn up. At my age now, you'd think I'd get used to it. Nope, not even.....


----------



## serg (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok. Look at the pictures









Will Keep tight

Total - $0


----------

